# American rv Importing



## 108381 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello everyone, 
This is my first posting on your very informative website, I have been reading the posts for about 3 weeks now and it is my opinion that there is a wealth of experience to be gained for a novice like myself.
To get to the point my able no 2 and myself are looking to purchase a American RV in the new year, so therefore we have millions of questions that we hope you can help us with  . not millions of pounds!!.

We have looked at RVs at the usual dealers, and as we wish to buy new, If we went to Lazydays in Florida we could save a small fortune, initially we were taking ourselves off to Europe for a couple of years maybe even drive to Dubai where we have a villa, as this seems to be another one of my bright ideas!!!. :lol: We are now thinking about Buying and registering the RV in the US and travelling around there for 6 months before bringing the thing back to GB or EU.

Q1 From a cost saving point of view which would be the best way to do it, we can also provide an address in the US ( Daytona Beach ) to register the RV.
Q2 Is there anypoint in having the RV modified for use in GB when we will probably not want to return Well why would we!!  . The on board generator should take care of things will it not!!
Q3 I would imagine that we would need to replace the TV s and Radio when we are kicked out of the States, even though our eldest son is married to an American , but we do'nt hold that against him, poor boy :wink: .
As a matter of interest we are looking at a Monaco Cayman XL or something along those lines.

Sorry for such a long first post, but you folks are the experts, and your advice will be much appreciated. 

Kind Regards
Terry Davison


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Terry 
For question one 
as i understand it you will need to be domicile for a year and have owned the RV in the US for at least six months to be able to import it to the UK free of duty and vat 
for question two 
If you want to use hook ups in the UK/Europe you will need to convert the electrics 
for question three 
your tv and other 110 apliances will work just as well in the UK if you have the convertion done 

hope this is helpfull


----------



## 108381 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Importing American RV*

Hi Tony,
Many thanks for your comments, which were helpfull.

Do you think this is possible?, We buy a RV in US and tour there for 6 months, having registered and insured the thing there, we then put it onto a ship and send it to Liverpool where we meet it, when someone asks what are you doing we say that we puchased the RV in the US 6 months ago and paid the 6 % tax which is payable when you register it there and we are now going to tour Europe and travel to Dubai where we have a villa. Would these plonkers who run this Country try to charge me Duty and vat, as our intention is to cross into France within 1 month.

We are just trying to cover all the bases and not give this Government anymore taxes to waste!! :evil.

On the point of TV's what would we need to do for them to function in Europe?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

See *HERE*

hope it helps it did when I imported mine :wink:


----------

